# Sad Insults



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

jampott said:


> LemonSqueezer said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty, I'm not interested in any sexual encouters with you and what's all this sh1t about Saudi princes? You're some washed up, used up "resource" that the nation no longer needs. Stop harping on about it and go get yourself a job as a security guard or something.
> ...


And Jampott, I had the decency to send you a PM, apologising for my previous comments towards you. That obviously fell on either deaf or (as I suspect) totally ignorant ears. Everybody on this forum should be aware of your duplicity, made absolutely clear by you from your previous posting on this thread.... I retract my apology & think that you are clearly of a warped mind, as is the quoted poster who seems to have problems with his sexuality!!???

This forum seems to be habituated by morons who use their employers time & money to lurk on the internet. I'd sack the lot of you if you were wasting *my* company money. What is wrong with you people - No guts & even less moral fibre (I doubt that you all understand the term!!!)

Chiow................


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

mightty said:


> [
> Chiow................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Classic.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > LemonSqueezer said:
> ...


Deaf, I'm afraid. I was going to reply just now, but you've gone and ruined it.

Is moral fibre the same as Bran Flakes?

My mind is completely unwarped. Years in the forces, however, appear to have played havoc with yours. Some form of counselling is obviously in order - but you are welcome back when you've sorted yourself out.

Duplicity? You really ARE seeing things that aren't there... :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

> I retract my apology & think that you are clearly of a warped mind


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Think the only thing ive noticed about Jampott being warped is the fact his car can reach warp speed :lol: :lol:

Sure your not referring to something abit closer to home


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mightty said:


> I retract my apology


dont you hate taker backers, bagsie first to hit him with a big stick :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Was thinking, for next years annual event Charity boxing matches  I reckon that would raise a few pounds!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Handbags at dawn.What's it all about? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Was thinking, for next years annual event Charity boxing matches  I reckon that would raise a few pounds!


That was a genuine suggestion for the 2003 TT Annual event. Possible been suggested since, but i remember that one clearly :lol: :lol:


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

MighTTy you pee in the wind I'm afraid? The fella has his head so far up his own @rse he simply wont hear you! :wink:


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

> Is moral fibre the same as Bran Flakes?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

*BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING

*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> *BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING
> 
> *


Is that a new Nokia ringtone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

dee said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > I retract my apology
> ...


An apology is precisely that. Who the hell are you to comment when you are not involved? Get your nose out of this.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...


Calm down dear, its only a forum...


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mightty said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...












dont talk to me like that I'm sensitive.... 

get off the forum you pathetic self deluded washed out old ar$ewipe!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

mightty said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...


Perhaps if you do not want others to comment you should try "Private Messages"


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

If you don't like the answer you should not have asked the question :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

dee said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Dear Dear. This thread really shows the truth about people doesn't it? You are no lady Dee. A Fishwife more likely. Do you watch dreadful programs like "Footballers wifes" or "Coronation Street"? :evil:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Dee - you gonna let him call you a girl then?????


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...


How do you know they are dreadful unless you have watched them?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hey Dee - you gonna let him call you a girl then?????


 :lol: you spoilt it Guy - was gonna have fun with that :wink:

he's a washed up old git who has nothing better to do with his time than brag about being in the forces and owning lots of cars and living in someplace that no-one has ever heard of... actually I feel sorry for him...

leave him alone everyone....! he hasnt got any friends..

hey mightty, I'll be your friend - I'm not hiding behind any pseudonym, if you look hard enough all my details are here... send me yours... 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Asked on another thread - but - mightty - are you the Mike from norwich who backed out of buying my car earlier this year (the blue TTR150)?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

senwar said:


> Asked on another thread - but - mightty - are you the Mike from norwich who backed out of buying my car earlier this year (the blue TTR150)?


did he have a big <walking> stick and look like this ? ->


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

> Asked on another thread - but - mightty - are you the Mike from norwich who backed out of buying my car earlier this year (the blue TTR150)?


Can't be - he "flew F117A's over Iraq" so he must be American. :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

This guy is an utter [email protected]

After he makes a fool out of himself 1st time, he didnt learn, keeps coming back for more.

Dude your a nobody, you have no status on the net, stop trying to show off, just act normal and talk about cars, you take the net way too seriously.

As for wasting employers times, that made me crack up :lol:

You think your the only one here who "owns" his own business?

(Ps just to let you know I'm 20 and own a TT, your 48 and own a TT, enough said :wink: :lol: :twisted: )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can we draw a line under this now. The way things are going and the amount of lines being crossed, someone is gonna end up getting banned.

Perhaps everyone should remind themselves of the rules that they agreed to when they signed up.


----------



## plop (Apr 3, 2005)

fivelittlefish said:


> > Asked on another thread - but - mightty - are you the Mike from norwich who backed out of buying my car earlier this year (the blue TTR150)?
> 
> 
> Can't be - he "flew F117A's over Iraq" so he must be American. :roll:


If I recall correctly some British pilots were selected to fly the F117. Didnt know that they saw active service.

I think a Brit might also be the Test Pilot on the American / British JSF. :?:

Ill go away now

Mr Plop


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have to admit that i havn't laughed so much in a room on my own since they put me in that special jacket where i couldn't pick my nose :lol: :lol: [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Calm down dear, its only a forum... [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ditto that sentiment.

Guys, always remember, as famously said by Clint Eastood in some film or another

"Opninions are like assholes, everybody's got one"

*BORING BORING BORING BORING BORING*

sorry gotta go and answer my Nokia


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Can we draw a line under this now. The way things are going and the amount of lines being crossed, someone is gonna end up getting banned.
> 
> Perhaps everyone should remind themselves of the rules that they agreed to when they signed up.


C'mon then - who is cruising for a banning?


----------

